# Fonda



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fonda you should edit out your email and phone number asap. Also you posted in the poodle health forum and you should really be in poodle talk or one of the breeder areas. 

Separately I hope you will not specifically seek a pup sold as a tiny toy. There can be injury and helth concerns for tiny dogs of many breeds including tiny toy poodles. I do hope you will be able to find a nice puppy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome, @Fonda! I've edited the personal details from your post and moved it to our Puppy Search forum. 

We've got lots of resources for finding a good breeder. Take a look around and let us know if you've got any questions.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! Your post suggests that you recently lost your beloved companion. I'm so sorry, if that's the case. The loss is a very hard thing to go thru.

There is no selling of poodles thru PF but as PTP mentioned there are a lot of resources here to help you find the right breeder for the best poodle for you. 

Not knowing your experience in finding quality, conscientious breeders, I'm adding the sort of 101 course here for you.


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, here's my personal criteria:

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated.
Be prepared to spend in the range of $1500 to up to $3000 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important to know why they matter in choosing a conscientious breeder, and to get a well bred puppy to share life with.

Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time .

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.
Breeding Program
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup
Dog Search
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup https://www.ofa.org/look-up-a-dog
Additional DNA testing might be found at labs such as PawPrints or Embark. These do not replace the OFA testing but complement it.

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
does the contract/guarantee/warranty rule out covering conditions the parents should have been tested for
do you fully understand the terms of any contract/guarantee/warranty and can you live with them
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"


! Anything not found on a public online site should be provided by breeder before buying.

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right. The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩

You’ll find health information and links in the list (great strides there in the science), then when you move to the breeder listings don't skip the multi state listings, and particularly don't skip the Poodle Club of America Breeder Referral for your region (or search "Poodle Club of ___"). 

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist.


----------

